

Gentoo Linux LiveDVD 11.0 Released - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.gentoo.org/news/20110308-livedvd.xml

======
VeXocide
It's been downhill for Gentoo Linux for some time now,
<http://www.google.com/trends?q=%22Gentoo+Linux%22>

~~~
pca
Well, other Linux distributions show a similar trend for "$distroName linux"
search terms: <http://goo.gl/lTewt>

Even "linux" alone seems to have a downward trend by that measurement:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=linux&ctab=0&geo=all&...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=linux&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=3)

~~~
mostly_harmless
So it's not the year of Linux? Hopefully there will be more interest after
Gnome 3 and Ubuntu 11.04 both released in April

~~~
ap3rson
The trends for Ubuntu remain to be stable.

~~~
a_m_kelly
It seems to me, at least as far as my Google Autocompletes and general
beginning linux searches, that many people who are new to linux are searching
"problem $x ubuntu" not "problem $x linux."

That's just my anecdotal evidence, Linux, when it is adopted by new people
seem to run Ubuntu and aren't as much aware of other distros, I for one don't
know much about Arc or Redhat or too much about how they differ.

